# anyone staying here for Christmas??



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Just found out yesterday that it may be difficult for me to leave DXB over Christmas holidays to head back to London (to say im gutted is an understatement) so i guess now im trying to see if anyone else is staying here that would like to get together Xmas day, maybe one of the hotels for a slap up traditional christmas dinner?

If anyone else is at a loosend on the 25th let me know.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally, someone who is in the same boat as me. 

I'll be here for Xmas as well! Certainly wouldn't mind doing something! I'm hoping my mum and niece would still be here by then, else it's gonna be a very blue Xmas!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Finally, someone who is in the same boat as me.
> 
> I'll be here for Xmas as well! Certainly wouldn't mind doing something! I'm hoping my mum and niece would still be here by then, else it's gonna be a very blue Xmas!


Well dont be sad Maz, if there are a few of us, which im sure there will be, then we can have our own xmas bash, we'll go to a hotel for a great dinner, im sure they'll all be doing good things for stranded expats!!

lets watch this thread for others in same boat


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Well dont be sad Maz, if there are a few of us, which im sure there will be, then we can have our own xmas bash, we'll go to a hotel for a great dinner, im sure they'll all be doing good things for stranded expats!!
> 
> lets watch this thread for others in same boat


Ta! I don't fancy a repeat of last Xmas, when I spent the whole time staring out of the window, on my tod!

Hopefully, we are not the only 2 stuck here! If the worse comes to the worse, I'll just have another one of those lethal pukka pukkas and that should guarantee that I'll be out for the count for at least 2 days!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll be here too, it's not too bad actually, just a christmas party without the rain and snow, hats and crackers and rip off prices galore....


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

i'll be here on the 25th. But wont be able to have a late one, as leaving for three weeks very early on the 26th


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

we are moving to Dubai 8 days before Christmas. Are there tons of places to buy toys for kids age 4 and 6? we dont want to have to ship the presents from the USA so we figured we would just move there and then buy them. good idea or no? Do they have toys r us and other big toy stores there?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are plenty of kids toy shops including Toys r Us.
Also try Magrudys, Toy Store, Early Learning Centre, Hamleys, Debenhams, etc.

Plenty to choose from.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> There are plenty of kids toy shops including Toys r Us.
> Also try Magrudys, Toy Store, Early Learning Centre, Hamleys, Debenhams, etc.
> 
> Plenty to choose from.


are those stores going to be sold out of everything just like they get in the states right before christmas. Thanks for the reply


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess it depends what you are after, but we have found all stores to have a good selection of stock pretty close to Christmas in the past.
There is also a large percentage of the population who dont celebrate Christmas- though Eid is early December- so most shops should have replenished any low stocks by Christmas.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I guess it depends what you are after, but we have found all stores to have a good selection of stock pretty close to Christmas in the past.
> There is also a large percentage of the population who dont celebrate Christmas- though Eid is early December- so most shops should have replenished any low stocks by Christmas.


wicked. thanks for the info


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be here for Christmas and New year.

Got family arriving Christmas Eve and then more arriving New Year's Day (hope these don't want collecting from the airport).

Could even be tempted to doing a bbq over the festivities and use that as a get together


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey I will be here for christmas too and New years!! I heard new years here is supposed to be really good.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Finally, someone who is in the same boat as me.
> 
> I'll be here for Xmas as well! Certainly wouldn't mind doing something! I'm hoping my mum and niece would still be here by then, else it's gonna be a very blue Xmas!



Hi, I'll be in Dubai on the 25th as well.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi, I'll be in Dubai on the 25th as well.


Ok this is really good, seems there are quite a few people here on xmas day. I propose that everyone that wants to get together Christmas Day posts on a new thread ill do titled Roll Call Xmas Day with their name and ill organise dinner at a hotel or something.

If anyone has any suggestions about what they would ike to do please reply to this with them and then whatever we agree on, ill make that the venue for the new thread but guys, we do need to get this done pretty quick, so feel free to jump on this!

Cheers

Dino


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Ok this is really good, seems there are quite a few people here on xmas day. I propose that everyone that wants to get together Christmas Day posts on a new thread ill do titled Roll Call Xmas Day with their name and ill organise dinner at a hotel or something.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions about what they would ike to do please reply to this with them and then whatever we agree on, ill make that the venue for the new thread but guys, we do need to get this done pretty quick, so feel free to jump on this!
> 
> ...


Around for x'mas as well!
To kick things off, here's a few suggestions:
1. Traditional Dinner + (lots of) drinks 
2. Weekend road trip
3. Charter yacht for boat party


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Around for x'mas as well!
> To kick things off, here's a few suggestions:
> 1. Traditional Dinner + (lots of) drinks
> 2. Weekend road trip
> 3. Charter yacht for boat party


Love the sound of the boat party, i can see a few of the guys calling their parents in cold blustery UK to say they wont be home if we book that!!

I am easy, the boat sounds wicked, cost could be a factor or not, shinjuku did you wanna have a look at some prices? I can look into w/e road trip, camping, hire vehicle/tour or something and also traditional hotel thing.

any one else wanna add?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Love the sound of the boat party, i can see a few of the guys calling their parents in cold blustery UK to say they wont be home if we book that!!
> 
> I am easy, the boat sounds wicked, cost could be a factor or not, shinjuku did you wanna have a look at some prices? I can look into w/e road trip, camping, hire vehicle/tour or something and also traditional hotel thing.
> 
> any one else wanna add?


Just to give people an idea of costs, for 10 people, it can be anywhere between approx AED800/person (5hr) to AED1,500/person (10hr).
Availability might also be an issue if not booked early enough.

Most of the charter companies are situated along the marina & dubai creek, so those living nearby should be able to see first hand the type of yachts on offer.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Just to give people an idea of costs, for 10 people, it can be anywhere between approx AED800/person (5hr) to AED1,500/person (10hr).
> Availability might also be an issue if not booked early enough.
> 
> Most of the charter companies are situated along the marina & dubai creek, so those living nearby should be able to see first hand the type of yachts on offer.


I'd be up for something like this. I was staying in the Marina last week and saw the yachts, they were fair sized.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am here too, dont worry dino we will have a wicked xmas even if we end up eating turkey on barasti beach!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

sara81 said:


> I am here too, dont worry dino we will have a wicked xmas even if we end up eating turkey on barasti beach!!


Yeah baby i hear ya!!

Actually i am quite a traditional kinda guy and i quite like the idea of a nice hotel, big xmas tree and tons of food/drink. I think those that come we should all do a secret santa, max 75 dizzers each on a present, names in hat sort of thing??


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

How is Christmas anyway handled in the UAE. I suppose its not officially holidays. Do you just take some days off or are the companies are shut down for 2 days ?!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Yeah baby i hear ya!!
> 
> Actually i am quite a traditional kinda guy and i quite like the idea of a nice hotel, big xmas tree and tons of food/drink. I think those that come we should all do a secret santa, max 75 dizzers each on a present, names in hat sort of thing??


That's a pretty good idea. Or maybe a 'lucky dip' into santa's bag


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Urbanizing said:


> How is Christmas anyway handled in the UAE. I suppose its not officially holidays. Do you just take some days off or are the companies are shut down for 2 days ?!


No time off for Xmas (for free anyway) Companies do not shut down either. 

Free holidays in UAE for 2008 were:

1 Jan - NYD
9 Jan - Hijra New Year 1429
20 Ma - Prophet's (PBUH) Birthday
31 Jul - Al-Isra Wa Al-Miraj (Ascension)
1/2 Oct - Eid Al-Fitr
2 Dec - UAE National Day
7 Dec Mount Arafat Day
8/9 Dec Eid Al-Adha
28 Dec Hijrah New Year 1430

All others you will have to take leave for. These dates are NOT the same every year because most are based on the Lunar cycle.

HTH


----------



## Urbanizing (Nov 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> No time off for Xmas (for free anyway) Companies do not shut down either.
> 
> Free holidays in UAE for 2008 were:
> 
> ...


thanks, thats exactly what i thought; similar to Shanghai where they also dont do Christmas, but using it to make more money in the shops


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> No time off for Xmas (for free anyway) Companies do not shut down either.


Ain't you unlucky! My company shuts down for Christmas, albeit it's only for one day! If you work for UK companies, it is very likely that you will also get Christmas day off. I know my old company classed christmas as a public holiday and shut all their offices worlwide for Christmas.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Ain't you unlucky! My company shuts down for Christmas, albeit it's only for one day! If you work for UK companies, it is very likely that you will also get Christmas day off. I know my old company classed christmas as a public holiday and shut all their offices worlwide for Christmas.


Although i work for arabic company Chrsitians get xmas day off which is good!!


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

i'll be a christmas orphan as well and would love to join you guys.

sam


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sam75 said:


> i'll be a christmas orphan as well and would love to join you guys.
> 
> sam



More than welcome mate, i didn't know you were here for xmas, seems there are a few, maz, sara et al. quite looking forward to it now!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dino it will be wicked! we'll have xmas crackers, xmas hats, the works!! Does that mean ur here for ur bday too? Whoever gets ur secret santa is going to have to make it a big pressie!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many companies in Dubai close on Christmas Day. If it is very Western company you may find it closes for several days.

Many of the best Christmas day brunches are already fully booked and you may be hard pressed to find a decent yacht charter on 25th December. Many captains will want the day off and those that are working will naturally charge over the odds. Probably too late for a decent deal now. Watch Time Out in the next few weeks for info regarding events etc.

I shall be in the UAE for Christmas as it is my home and I loathe the cold. Most of my friends will be here too. 


-


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Dino it will be wicked! we'll have xmas crackers, xmas hats, the works!! Does that mean ur here for ur bday too? Whoever gets ur secret santa is going to have to make it a big pressie!


Haha yeh i think ill be here for my bday, dear god is it only 5 weeks away, nooooooooo!!! lol

We need to book something pronto, ill post a link on a new thread. Is everyone ok with hotel and slap up meal and as long as its under 1,000 dhs a head?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Guys you make me feel guilty But I"m willing to bet that youwill have an excellent Christmas with your new expat family of friends. I'm have a " s....." time back home at the moment, vey disappointing, it can only get better I hope, so make sure you each have a drink for me


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't mind me I think I've just made Dubai my fav home now and believe it or not I miss it. The weaher here is crap I was expecting to hang out at the beach a fair bit and booze it up with my mates, but they have to work for a living.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just found out yesterday that it may be difficult for me to leave DXB over Christmas holidays to head back to London (to say im gutted is an understatement) so i guess now im trying to see if anyone else is staying here that would like to get together Xmas day, maybe one of the hotels for a slap up traditional christmas dinner?
> 
> ...


Dean,

Im here over Christmas, up for going out. Let me know, either here of fb. Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Lex_Luther (Nov 1, 2008)

Dean, Count me in, Im here all over Christmas period. I've been advised that the Puka Puka's are the way forward...that's what Myriam said anyway! Neil.


----------

